

Don't be yet another Kim Jong-Il of the business world - pelle
http://stakeventures.com/articles/2008/09/11/dont-be-yet-another-kim-jong-il-of-the-business-world

======
froo
_I work rearry hard and make up great prans

But nobody ristens, no one understands

Seems like no one takes me serirousry

And so I'm ronery_

(I tried to resist...)

~~~
helveticaman
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDBcGzHAt5Q&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDBcGzHAt5Q&feature=related)

